# ProLine's Back!!! w/ patented single cam 0 Nock Travel!!



## Baubender (May 12, 2003)

Have you heard the news. ProLine Archery is back in the Game. Recently under new ownership, they have a Unique Patented wheel system That has 0 nock travel and a whopping 82% effecientcy. What performers.. See them at www.prolinebows.com

Shoot one of these and you'll see what I mean. Quit, Fast right out of the box.


Shoot safe!! and good hunting.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

82% efficiency?


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

*PROLINE*

Have a friend that has one.Nice bow, quiet, quick, and tuned very easy. Defintely a bow to look at!!


----------



## cwilliams (Jan 17, 2003)

I had an old proline riptide. Great looking bow and very smooth for a cam. Thing wieghed a ton though.


----------



## bsand (Jan 12, 2003)

I think that Proline is now tied into Darton. I think.....


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Proline used to be part of Darton. I believe they have now become an independent company once again. Not sure, but I think Darton is still making the bows for Proline.

Baubender sounds like an owner or something close to it. Maybe he could shed a little light on the subject. Before any rumors or misinformation start flying around.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

was at my favorite local pro shop today and was talking to the owner, and he was telling me he is picking up the Proline bows for 2005, and says he heard that by 2006 proline hopes to be one of the top contenders right along Mathews and Bowtech..He said Proline is not associated with Darton now...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Proline was bought back from Darton.

Apparently their cam is one of only 3 single cams that are patented...and they truly have zero nock travel. Saw the test done, it was a straight line from start to finish. The machining could be a little nicer though...Just from holding the bow it still feels cheap.


----------



## PSI-2 (Aug 27, 2003)

Checked out the website...seems like all the bow links except the ACE and Mountain30 are broken...

Is this by design (info not available) or ??...I keep getting a"page not available" error.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

Worked for me??

I agree with you Doc...could spend a bit more time with the Machining.

That being said...I had a buddy that had one and he tapped the holes in the riser to accomodate Sims Modular little-little-thingy-whatchamacallits. That bow, at 30" ata. was an x eating machine. Not the fastest rig for sure but for a tiny and relatively inexpensive bow it made me look twice....twice


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

My bow has "0 nock travel".... that is as long as I don't pull it back. 

Sorry guys.. couldn't resist.


----------

